# New Radio Shack Madone for ToC



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just thought I would post this

Link to article:https://www.livestrong.com/teamradi...-trek-shepard-fairey-team-up-team-radioshack/


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

How can the same company make such a nice job of the Leopard bikes and such a consistently hideous job of all the Radio Shack bikes?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

agreed, color scheme is crap


----------



## JW3 (May 7, 2011)

I would have to disagree with Rubber and Cinelli. I think it looks hella sick.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

Shepard Fairey designed that bike, he did one for Lance in 09.... he's the guy who did the Obama red/blue poster.... watch Exit Through the Gift Shop....

I think it's very cool!

OTB


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The super-fine details are nice but for the time spent on the paint I wonder if a more general red/black scheme wouldn't be just as good. I mean you have to be fairly close to even see the super-fine details.

And, if we're being honest, "The Shack" doesn't fit with pro cycling. The majesty, the grace, the beauty, "the shack," no.

I love my madone, but come on...


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree the paint job just isn't my style, but hey, if it looks good to somebody else, great! I came across this video and thought I would share. Looks like a lot of time goes into these radioshack bikes (I know this is previous paint-job, but I assume same techniques)


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Paint Jobs -- the last bastion of bicycle frames.


----------

